# Changing resolution of 4K screens, Windows 8



## daveanderson96 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, I've recently purchased a new laptop (Lenovo Y50-70) and it comes with a 4K display.

This is great but I've found some programs are not adapting to it well and also it's causing lag on some programs too.

I've tried to lower the resolution by right clicking on the desktop, going to screen resolution, then changing it from 3840x2160 to 1920x1080. This doesn't fix things though, because the screen becomes pixelated and large.

Has anyone had a similar problem or knows how to fix this? Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

My first recommendation is to make sure all of your drivers are fully updated, including your video card driver.

What are the programs that you are having lag on?

Are you running Windows 8 or Windows 8.1? Windows is fully up-to-date?


----------



## daveanderson96 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the reply!

Photoshop is what's lagging slightly. The laptop's brand new so I expect drivers are up to date.

The thing is because the resolution is 4K, I have to go to edit>preferences>experimental features and select "scale UI 200% for high density displays" just to make the UI regular size.

I'd like it if I didn't have to do this, and I could just change to regular definition and not have these scaling problems. 

Thanks for the help, do you know what I could do to fix this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The drivers will not be up-to-date even if its new.

Install of the latest and see if that helps at all.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As Chief has said, Go to the Lenovo Drivers page, or use this link Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo Y Series laptops :: Y50 70 Notebook Lenovo - Lenovo Support (US) and download the latest *Chipset *and *Video *driver for 8.1 
What is the default resolution for your Display? are you using a TV through HDMI or a Computer monitor?


----------

